# Makrelen-Angeln von Dornumersiel / Günstiges Mitfahr-Angebot



## Holger (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute !

Ein Bekannter von mir organisiert am kommenden Freitag (30.05.) über das Offiziersheim in Aurich ein Makrelenangeln.

Leider sind noch nicht alle Plätze ausgebucht, weshalb noch etwa 8 – 10 Leute mitfahren können, auch von außerhalb.

Das Makrelenangeln findet von ca. 16 bis 21 Uhr statt, gefahren wird ab Dornumersiel mit der MS Freya. Kostenpunkt sind 15 EURO pro Nase, ich denke ein sehr fairer Preis. 

Wer also Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich bei meinem Bekannten melden, am Besten so schnell wie möglich.

Hier die Telefon-Nummer:
Jürgen Standfuß
Tel. 0175 74 44 337


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Makrelen-Angeln von Dornumersiel / Günstiges Mitfahr-Angebot*

Fährst du auch mit? Wenn ja, gib doch bitte einen kurzen Bericht wie es gelaufen ist. Bin gespannt, ob schon was geht...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Makrelen-Angeln von Dornumersiel / Günstiges Mitfahr-Angebot*

Wie ist es gelaufen???

Gruß
Björn


----------

